# Map go blank



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

Dear Forum members,
I have M3 with software 2019.5.15, recently I discovered when I drive, my Satellite view map can't keep update, it went blank, I have to reboot to bring it back? is this the LTE connection issue? or something else?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I had an issue where individual map tiles at various zoom states would not be loaded correctly...but not the entire map. SC had to do an undocumented fix to purge the corrupted map database and have it download a whole fresh copy of everything on the fly as designed. There was no remote fix afaik.


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

I think my issue is the same as yours, but reboot fix it, this is happened after 2019.5.15 update. I am waiting the 2019.8.3 update maybe it will fix it.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The satellite map has to be download and is dependent on cellular connectivity. The base map doesn't need the connectivity.


----------

